# Sedona - things to do?



## aries339 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi everyone...

I'm an owner at Arroyo Roble in Sedona.  I've been to Sedona _at least_ once a year for the last 15 years, and my wife and me for 3 years, so we don't consider ourselves tourists there anymore.

The reason I'm posting is because I hope that some locals (I'm looking at you, Red Rox) can suggest some places/activities we haven't done yet...

In 15 years, I think I've done most of the tourist stuff, and I've showed my wife the highlights already.  We've done everything to do in uptown.  We've done Tlaquepaque and we weren't impressed, except for Oak Creek Brewery and the Secret Garden Cafe (which is either for sale, or gone by now).  We've done the shops at the Y.  We've done vineyard tours and wine tastings in the Page Springs area.  We've done the scenic overlooks, Slide Rock, and Grasshopper Point.  We've done the outlet mall in the Village.  We do Coffee Pot Restaurant (101 omelettes) every year we go.  We do the outdoor music at the Martini Bar every year.

Sooooooooo anyway, I'm hoping someone can suggest something new or different...  something that the locals know about but most tourists don't.  

I'd be especially interested in good local restaurants which I might not have seen yet...  Also, is there a smoker's lounge anywhere near by?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## naudette (Jul 8, 2010)

*Sedona*

I'm from Scottsdale, not Sedona but that's pretty close!  How about driving to Jerome?  Flagstaff?  Those are beautiful drives.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 8, 2010)

aries339 said:


> ....is there a smoker's lounge anywhere near by?



What the heck is that? And if it's what I think it is, why would you want to be within a hundred feet of it?  JR


----------



## Red Rox (Jul 8, 2010)

Thankfully, Arizona is a smoke free state. That means that there is no smoking allowed in any public building or within 15 feet of a primary entrance/exit to those buildings. I'm not aware of any smoker's lounges in Sedona. There was a cigar store near New Frontiers, but I think it has closed.
Secret Garden, on the other hand, is still open for business and IMO, better than ever.
You didn't mention Elote Cafe in your list of been there done thats. Even if you have been there, it's one of the best restaurants in Arizona and I highly recommend it. The best dinner in Sedona and one of the toughest reservations to get is at Garlands in Oak Creek Canyon. The down side is that if you are fortunate enough to get a reservation, you will be advised of what will be served that night. You have two choices. Take it or leave it. The fare changes each night, but it is always something special and memorable. I hesitated about posting about it here, because the last thing we need is a bunch of tourists clogging up the best place to eat in Sedona. 
I never tire of hiking around Sedona. I've lived here for 10 years and I have barely begun to explore all of the trails and canyons and ruins sites. You can go hiking and look up at cliff sides and see ruins that other people never see. If you have a sense of adventure and an ability to scramble up red slick rock, you can explore and get hands on with those sites. But be respectful. Take nothing but pictures. If you find a pottery chard or ancient waste or petroglyphs, leave it exactly as you find it, so that others can enjoy the same thrill someday. Go to VBarV on the weekend to see an amazing collection of petroglyphs that are preserved and protected by the park service and the volunteers there.
Jerome is a fun place for a half day. But for a unique twist, check out the quirky Gold King Ghost town that is back up behind the firehouse about a mile up the road. The owner has assembled a collection of old buildings and memorabilia and vehicles unlike anything you've ever seen.
Venture further to the north on a day trip to Walnut Canyon or Wupatki/Sunset Crater. Go have lunch at Winslow in the Tourquoise Room at the La Posada Hotel. Go visit historic Fort Verde and Camp Verde. The town has worked hard to keep the site open so you can get a glimpse of the history there. Then go down the street to the tack store and resale shop. Browse an amazing collection of old tack and ranch goods, for sale at incredibly low prices. 
Take the scenic drive from Rt 69 on Old Cherry Road through Cherry and down into Camp Verde. Be careful though. Don't go if there's been a recent monsoonal storm. The road can get rough and is no place for a small rental vehicle. An SUV should be OK though.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 8, 2010)

Red, did I hear right that our friend, Robert Shields, has opened up one gallery?  shaggy PS I'm in the middle of closing on Wyndham Sedona so it will not be too long before I come up.  shaggy


----------



## Red Rox (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, Robert has opened a new gallery at the shops at Pinion Point at the Y. He has also remarried and is very happy. You can find him in his gallery painting on most days. Let me know when you plan to be back in Sedona. Perhaps we can get together for a chat over lunch or a beverage.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 9, 2010)

I have only one word for you :  Vortex.   Go to the Vortex areas and see how you feel.  I don't believe in that bs for one minute BUT it sure felt good.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 9, 2010)

Red, I will let you know when I'm coming. I'm still waiting on the closing. I'd love to come for my birthday in Feb. I/m glad Robert is doing so well, sounds like his creative juices are flowing.  shaggy


----------



## aries339 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks, Red Rox!  I was aware of Garlands but never went there, and I hadn't heard of Elote Cafe... is it newer?  Can you give me a very rough idea of prices for Garlands?

I'm glad that Secret Garden is still up.  When we were there in January, it was for sale.  Do you know if it sold, or is it the same owner still?

I've done most of the other things you mentioned, except the tack shop - that interests me!

Red - have you had any experience with "Sedona Custom Cuisine"?


When I asked about a smokers' lounge, I should have said "cigar lounge".  Illinois is also a smoke-free state and it's great, but I do enjoy an occasional cigar.  Because you can't smoke in bars anymore, some tobacco shops have opened small lounges where you can sit and watch the game and have a beer (as long as you're buying cigars!!).  I was curious if there are any in/near Sedona - or even Flagstaff.

(Thanks for the suggestion about the vortices, but I have absolutely no interest in that.   )


----------



## mannering (Jul 16, 2010)

*Balloon rides in Sedona*

Red Fox or others,
I know there are several companies that provide balloon rides over/around Sedona. Can anyone recommend a certain company and why? Thanks


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 16, 2010)

*Vortex*

I don't believe in the vortex idea but I do believe in being quiet and letting nature "speak" to you.  I did feel something when I went to one of the vortex areas and sat quietly.  I've felt the same thing in other areas not designated as a vortex so I don't think it has anything to do with a particular spot--just with one's ability to quiet one's mind and connect with nature (or the Universe or God or Spirit whatever you want to name it).  I would encourage anyone to try a hike in Sedona.  You don't have to go far off the highway to find great beauty and a sense of solitude and peace.  

I love dining and entertainment, too, but finding peace is becoming more and more important to me when vacationing.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 16, 2010)

*Drive  out and about*

I assume you have been to the Grand Canyon? Flagstaff? 

Also, the Petrified Forest National Park is a real gem. You can see the painted desert there and the blue mesas - it's just awesome!

A bit of a drive, but so definitely worth it!

There are also cliff dwellings nearby - again, I assume you have seen those - but these are the things we did. We also hiked the red rocks.

We stayed at Arroyo Ruble Resort - very nice place!


----------



## Red Rox (Jul 16, 2010)

Elote Cafe is about 3 years old and has been recognized as one of Arizona's best eateries. Check it out at their website. Like everywhere else in Sedona it is casual and mid range price wise, but while Mexican inspired, it is nothing like any Mexican restaurant you have ever visited. Come with an open mind and an adventurous appetite. You won't be disappointed.
At Garland's expect to pay $50+ pp. 
We had a couple of cigar bars that opened in Sedona, but I'm not aware of any that have survived. Give up the habit. It stinks.
For balloon flights, use Northern Light or Red Rock Balloon. They are the only companies that are properly permitted to fly above the forest land. Note however that they do not fly above the red rocks. Flights launch prior to sunrise and soar above the high desert to the south and west of Sedona between Sedona and Page Springs.


----------



## aries339 (Jul 18, 2010)

Red Rox said:


> Give up the habit. It stinks.



It's not a habit - just once in a while!   

Thanks for the info, Red - we will definitely try Elote!  Not sure about Garlands, because of the price...though now I want to see what the hype is about!

And thanks to everyone else for the suggestions!


----------



## beachbarbie (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi All,

   We are headed out to Sedona next week and I haven't been there in a few years.  I was wondering if the Indians still sell their jewelry at the Dairy Queen?

Thanks...Barb


----------



## Ron Donze (Jul 22, 2010)

*Things to do in Sedona*

Not exactly a thing to do but I wished I had brought a hummingbird feeder with me and put it on the patio for the week. The birds were there but I didn't know to expect them and it would have been fun to have a feeder. Especially if you have small children or if you're like me and just appreciate things like that.


----------



## Red Rox (Jul 22, 2010)

beachbarbie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are headed out to Sedona next week and I haven't been there in a few years.  I was wondering if the Indians still sell their jewelry at the Dairy Queen?
> 
> Thanks...Barb



Yes, you'll find them there and at the top of the head wall of the canyon as well. As always, they rotate and ech vendor gets about one day per month at each location around northern AZ. 
What this means for you as a shopper is that if you see something you like, you need to negotiate your purchase, make it, and consider it a final sale. The odds are, you will never see that vendor again. Tomorrow there will be someone else with their own inventory. Even if you get a name or a card, it is not likely that you'll ever hear from or see them again, ever.
I'm not commenting on the quality or honesty of these people and their wares. For the most part, what you can buy from them is authentic and well priced. I have purchased items that I treasure and have used for many years. I wouldn't call them "investment quality", but I do believe my purchases have been 'good deals' and I get compliments on the jewelry and trinkets.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 22, 2010)

I did a hot air balloon over sedona and I can't remember the name but it included a splash and dash. ( Landed in some water and came back up) It ended up with a champagne breakfast ( muffins & fruit) I was disappointed as it did not go over the red rocks . I also did a red baron bi plane ride which was much more fun. They both were pricey.  shaggy


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jul 27, 2010)

RED!!!  I can't believe you let the word about Garland's out!! By tomorrow it will posted on Trip Advisor - if you thought reservations were tough before, OH BOY!!


----------



## Red Rox (Jul 27, 2010)

nightnurse613 said:


> RED!!!  I can't believe you let the word about Garland's out!! By tomorrow it will posted on Trip Advisor - if you thought reservations were tough before, OH BOY!!



I know. I'll never talk about it again


----------

